# Installer Système 6 et 7.1 sur un SE/30



## cham (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! 

D'abord pour vous faire baver, j'ai trouvé, pour une misère, un vénérable SE/30, certes un peu jauni (merci les fumeurs), certes en configuration 4/40, mais qui cache dans ses entrailles une véritable carte Ethernet ! ! ! Et ouais, v'la un ch'ti SE/30 qui ne demande qu'à aller sur internet !     Manque de bol, Open transport 1.1.2 (Mac TCP ne fonctionne pas en DHCP, j'ai potassé) demande 5 Mo de RAM Grrrr  ! ! ! Alors je me mets en chasse pour de la RAM d'époque... 

Sinon la question du jour : peut-on installer sur le même disque Système 6 et Système 7.1 et booter au choix ? Est-ce qu'il faut partitionner ? Est-ce qu'une disquette Utilitaires de Système 7 permet de le faire ? 

Merci pour vos conseils  A++


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2010)

cham a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> D'abord pour vous faire baver, j'ai trouvé, pour une misère, un vénérable SE/30, certes un peu jauni (merci les fumeurs), certes en configuration 4/40, mais qui cache dans ses entrailles une véritable carte Ethernet ! ! ! Et ouais, v'la un ch'ti SE/30 qui ne demande qu'à aller sur internet !     Manque de bol, Open transport 1.1.2 (Mac TCP ne fonctionne pas en DHCP, j'ai potassé) demande 5 Mo de RAM Grrrr  ! ! ! Alors je me mets en chasse pour de la RAM d'époque...



Ça, je peux peut-être te trouver de quoi le monter à 8 Mo, mais faut me dire si tu as 4 barrettes de 1 Mo dedans, ou huit barrettes de 512, que je sache si je dois t'en trouver 4 ou 8 de 1 Mo.



cham a dit:


> Sinon la question du jour : peut-on installer sur le même disque Système 6 et Système 7.1 et booter au choix ? Est-ce qu'il faut partitionner ? Est-ce qu'une disquette Utilitaires de Système 7 permet de le faire ?



Partitionnement obligatoire (un système par volume), et il y a ce qu'il faut dans la disquette (bootable) "Utilitaires 2" du système 7. Par contre, je ne sais pas si le système 6 le supporte, lui (avait il un TdB démarrage ?).


----------



## didgar (19 Janvier 2010)

Salut !



cham a dit:


> Sinon la question du jour : peut-on installer sur le même disque Système 6 et Système 7.1 et booter au choix ? Est-ce qu'il faut partitionner ? Est-ce qu'une disquette Utilitaires de Système 7 permet de le faire ?



J'ai utilisé une méthode "à l'arrache" il y a quelques temps qui m'a permis d'avoir un 6.0.8 US et un 7.0.1 FR sur le même disque ext. d'un Mac Plus.

Pour ce faire, j'avais mon PWM 8200 sous 9 et le Plus en réseau via AppleTalk. Le Plus était démarré sous 6 et j'avais monté sur son bureau un disque du 8200. C'est très important pour la suite !

A la racine du HD du Plus, il m'a suffit de créer un dossier temporaire genre tmp, de glisser le fichier Finder du système 6 dans le dossier tmp et ensuite tout le dossier "Dossier Système" 6 dans le dossier tmp. Je récapitule : tu te retrouves avec un dossier tmp dans lequel tu as un dossier qui s'appelle "Dossier Système" et le fichier Finder qui lui correspond. A ce moment là tu n'as plus de vrai dossier système sur ton disque.

N'ayant pas de disquettes d'install du système 7 en 800ko [ le Plus ne mange pas les 1.4 Mo ... ], j'avais au préalable installé [ sur mon 8200 ] un 7.0.1 depuis les img disponibles chez Apple sur un disque virtuel ( une image disque ) destiné à l'application mini VMac. Une fois terminé j'ai monté l'image disque du disque virtuel avec le système 7.0.1 et je l'ai copiée sur un disque "physique" du 8200 cad accessible en réseau -> celui monté sur le bureau du Plus.

A ce moment là, j'ai ouvert depuis le bureau du Plus le disque réseau, localisé le dossier système 7 et je l'ai copié - via le réseau donc - sur le HD du Plus ! Ca te crée un "Dossier Système" tout beau. Et la si tu redémarres, ben t'es sous 7  

/!\ Ca a fonctionné très bien pour moi, ça ne veut pas dire que ça marche à tous les coups /!\ J'avais pris soin de récupérer la ROM adéquate ( je l'avais sous la main ) pour mini VMac et choisi une install du 7 exclusivement pour Mac Plus.

Une fois que tu as les deux OS, si tu veux repasser sous 6 il faut faire le même cirque à l'envers ... cad déplacer le fichier Finder 7 dans un tmp etc ... et reconstituer un vrai "Dossier Système" 6 au bon endroit pour que la machine démarre dessus.

Voilà c'est un peu lourd, pas très clean, mais ça fonctionne ... Existe-t-il une méthode plus noble ? Peut-être ! D'ailleurs si c'est le cas, ça m'intéresse aussi 

A+

Didier


----------



## claude72 (19 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Partitionnement obligatoire (un système par volume), ...


Non, non : il y avait à l'époque un petit utilitaire appelé "*System Picker*" qui permettait de choisir sur quel système booter, et donc qui permettait d'avoir les 2 systèmes sur le même disque-dur sans partitionner...

(c'est le même principe que le tableau de bord "Démarrage" de l'OS 9.2 qui permet de choisir le système de boot (et non pas le disque de boot), mais adapté au sytème 6 et 7)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2010)

Ah &#8230; Ben j'ignorais l'existence de cet utilitaire, mais faut dire que le système 6, je n'ai travaillé dessus que quelques semaines, lorsque je débutais sur Mac, puis la boite où je bossais à migré tout le parc sous système 7.

Bon, ménant, la question qui se pose, c'est "cet utilitaire est-il encore trouvable ?"

En tout cas, il n'est pas sur le Grenier du Mac, mais par conttre, le Grenier propose SwitchBoot, qui semble destiné à un usage similaire !


----------



## cham (19 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour toutes ces infos, j'ai hâte de tester ça. Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## claude72 (19 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah  Ben j'ignorais l'existence de cet utilitaire, mais faut dire que le système 6, je n'ai travaillé dessus que quelques semaines, lorsque je débutais sur Mac, puis la boite où je bossais à migré tout le parc sous système 7.


Le passage du 6 au 7 a été un peu délicat pour certains utilisateur parceque certaines applis qui fonctionnaient sur le 6 refusaient de fonctionner sur le 7... donc ces utilisateurs ont eu besoin d'avoir des Mac qui pouvaient booter sur les 2 systèmes, sans pour autant avoir 2 disques-dur ou 2 partitions.





> En tout cas, il n'est pas sur le Grenier du Mac, mais par conttre, le Grenier propose SwitchBoot, qui semble destiné à un usage similaire !


Je me souviens qu'il y avait un 2e utilitaire qui permettait aussi de changer de système... peut-être "System switcher" ou un nom comme ça...??? 

Il y avait cependant un inconvénient à ce système, c'est que le Mac reconstruisait le bureau à chaque changement de système de boot !!!


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2010)

Oui j'utilisais aussi un utilitaire de ce genre pour switcher entre les OS. Dommage qu'a cette époque seule la première partition du DD était bootable.

Oui un truc du genre System Switcher.

Je regarderais ça le jour ou j'aurais le temps de m'occuper du Mac + que j'ai récupéré récemment. Je ne l'ai pas allumé et je ne sais même pas ce qu'il a comme RAM.


----------



## cham (20 Janvier 2010)

J'ai trouvé cette page bien faite de lowendmac sur Simple Picker. Intéressant. 
http://lowendmac.com/oldmac/compact3.html 
A tester ce WE...


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2010)

cham a dit:


> J'ai trouvé cette page bien faite de lowendmac sur Simple Picker. Intéressant.
> http://lowendmac.com/oldmac/compact3.html
> A tester ce WE...



Très bon lien qui mène à system6 heaven avec plein de liens.


----------

